# Zombie Feltie Alice Cooper



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I made this feltie as a Christmas gift for Spooky1. Here is the inspiration picture:

Alice Cooper Doll edit by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here is the final product - figured it was time I made one for him since all the others have gone out to friends of ours

IMG_0298 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is totally cool! I'm sure he loved it. I can't really tell how big it is. Is it an ornament?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wowza!! I love it. I can easily this as a new character in a Tim Burton film.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh he is so cool! Love Alice Cooper too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears! THL, from top to bottom, including the hat, he stands about 5 and 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You rocked it, Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He is a tiny bit of perfection. The details are amazing down to his tiny belt buckle!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys and dolls


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My favorite Christmas present.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man, that is so cool.
I saw him in concert twice. (The flesh and blood Alice, not your feltie. )


----------

